# radeon HDMI audio broken in 4.0.x?

## Aquous

Ever since I upgraded to gentoo-sources-4.0.0 (and now -4.0.1), I get the following messages in my dmesg when the radeon module is loaded:

```
$ dmesg|grep HDMI

[    0.455437] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:05:02.0/0000:06:00.1/sound/card1/input2

[   70.286241] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[   80.867942] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD

[   81.168908] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD

[   81.469904] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD

[   81.770901] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD

[   82.071907] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD

[   82.372756] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD

[   82.673888] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD

[   82.974885] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD

[   83.275883] sound hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD
```

These 'no speaker allocation for ELD' are new, and what's also new is that I'm not getting any sound out of my radeon-connected TV any more (even though pulseaudio claims the sound is getting through just fine, i.e. it can see the HDMI output and insists it's playing sound when it should be).

Is this a regression in the kernel or did I miss something? (I've already tried adding radeon.audio=1 to my kernel command line; no difference).

The card is a PCI (not PCIe!) HD5450, detected by the kernel as 'Mobility Radeon HD 5430'. It's worked fine in the past. This is in a desktop computer running full ~amd64.

----------

## Lord_Raven

I have the same problem since kernel 4.0.0. I saw few changes related to radeon on 4.0.3, but non of them has resolved this issue.

----------

## Chewi

Same here with my HD 4670 although I do get sound from my monitor, just not from my AV unit. I use xrandr to switch output between the two. It hasn't been fixed as of 4.1-rc5 either. I mess with the kernel on occasions so I build from git rather than using gentoo-sources. I'm currently doing a git bisect to track down the issue. 13 steps to go.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Chewi

Got the bastard! It was commit 8ffea8570d5a7e9dd3c10349, amusingly titled radeon/audio: removed unnecessary CRC control programing. Not so unnecessary, eh?  :Wink:  The change effects both my card and Evergreen. I wasn't sure whether the change is still correct for Evergreen but given that Aquous' card is an Evergreen, it seems not. I'll file a bug report.

----------

## Chewi

And here is the bug report. You may want to subscribe to it.

----------

## Aquous

Thank you for managing to bisect the issue!   :Very Happy: 

----------

